# Spinning reel upgrade?



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I recently had a Phlueger President kick the bucket, this is the second one that I have actually had break on me. So, I am wanting to upgrade a little bit, nothing too expensive but I am willing to pay 100-120 for a new reel. Any suggestions for a solid spinning reel? I will mainly be using it on my all around rod for bass, walleye (casting on Erie) and saugeye. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Best shimano you can afford.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Canunsaugeye nailed it. Shimano's can't be beat for performance and customer service. Love em!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Abu revo if it's me..


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys, I'm leaning towards the Symetre. Everything I have read about it sounds good. Does anyone know anything about the Okuma RTX?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

When I read the title of the post I was going to suggest a president or a supreme to you! Too bad about the Pflugers for you, I've had nothing but good to say about them... But there's no denying Shimano makes a great reel.
About the Okuma... When I worked in a fishing store, the reels we got back most for being defective were Quantum and Okuma... Just a warning, not all are bad, but Shimanos never came back with issues.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

There are no doubts that the Symetre is a really nice reel. Especially for the money. But if it were me, I'd throw another $40 on and get a Saros. It has the Aero Wrap line winding system. They say it allows longers casts, and it really does. 

I have an older Saros and it is as melted butter smooth, as it was the day I got it.

Great reel !!!


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks guys! And thank you for the input on the Okumas. Im going to start looking on ebay here soon!


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

midoh39 said:


> Thanks for the input guys, I'm leaning towards the Symetre. Everything I have read about it sounds good. Does anyone know anything about the Okuma RTX?


I've been a fan of Okuma reels for a few years now. I have both an RTX, and a High Speed Trio. The RTX would be a great choice for what you're wanting to do. It's extremely light, super smooth, and wobble free. I really like the elliptical gearing Okuma uses.Only thing they're missing is a carbon fiber drag.

If you're interested, FishUsa.com has the Okuma Helios on sale right now. It's a vastly better reel, and just a tad heavier than the RTX due to the upgraded gearing. It has carbon fiber drag. Standard Shipping should be free as well, if you don't mind waiting about a week for it.

It will be the reel I eventually upgrade to.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

president on an uglystick is the fishing equivalent of the rem 870 or ak 47 takes a beating and keeps repeating.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Except this whole thread is BECAUSE two presidents crapped out on him!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I have had some bad luck with pfluegers and have had from the president to the top of the line patriarch. I have switched to shimano for now


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Best Shimano you can afford is the correct answer IMO. I've not used the Saros, but have owned 5 Symetre's and 4 Stradics. All are great reels. You can find models that are a couple of years old still new in the box from power seller stores on E-Bay if you want to save some money. Just something to consider.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I'm going to pull the trigger here soon on a shimano. Everything I have been reading as far as reviews are great


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Shimanos stay useable longer than ANY other reel made.With proper maintenance,almost forever.Even their "economy" line like sedona and Sahara,while not quite as light or elaborate,will pretty much ALWAYS get the job done.You're making a wise decision.It'll catch tons of fish for you.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Shimano Symetre, hands down the best reel in that price range.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Bought a Symetre last spring, it's been everything i expected and more, Don't think you will be disapointed.


----------



## Perez1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Looking at buying a symetre since I have 50 bucks in gift cards to bass pro, looks like a great reel and has awesome reviews. What size and gear ratio should I get for weightless senko's?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I prefer 2500 size but I like the least weight possible.You'll sacrifice a little line capacity and probably a few #s of drag(w/out looking up specs).It does fine for me for Erie smallies,LM,and even channel cats.Definitely wouldn't go over 3500.Just overkill and too much bulk and weight for no real benefit,IMO.Others may well disagree and that's fine,its all preference.I just really prefer the smaller,lighter 2500 size and its all I buy.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The 3000 Symetre is the same frame and gear ratio (6.2:1) as the 2500, but with a slightly larger spool. The 2500 has a line capacity of 6/200, 8/140, where the 3000 is 6/230, 8/170.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I prefer 2500 size but I like the least weight possible.You'll sacrifice a little line capacity and probably a few #s of drag(w/out looking up specs).It does fine for me for Erie smallies,LM,and even channel cats.Definitely wouldn't go over 3500.Just overkill and too much bulk and weight for no real benefit,IMO.Others may well disagree and that's fine,its all preference.I just really prefer the smaller,lighter 2500 size and its all I buy.


I just wanted to make note that in this post Cajunsaugeye correctly used the caps lock.... Jury still out on spaces after punctuation. Lol jk jk


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

So if you're fishing 300' of water,you only can let the fish pull 120' of drag w/2500.With a 3000 you can let them have 390'.The real downside to a 2500 is fishing 400' of water and only having 20' of play left.Really though,its just preference.You don't ever use 50-60% of the line on your spool,regardless of what size you use.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

^^^^ hmmmm,another kayak boy?


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

For me I like the extra spool size so that I can fish more before having to strip my line and restring thus saving a little money here and there. I feel like I have to put new line on every few weeks unless I work in a few different reels. I run 8lb flouro on Abu Orra s10. I might have to go down to 6lb or step up to the s20 size for the line I like. I have 10lb flouro on my wife's s30 size and it seems to be a better ratio for me at least. FWIW just my 2 cents and experiences.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> ^^^^ hmmmm,another kayak boy?


 Hahaha always has a response. <3 u buddy lol


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

nice 23.5 bass




__
10fish


__
May 14, 2014


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I just ordered my symetre  I was seriously thinking about ordering a saros, but I would've had to wait till next pay day lol


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice! I don't think you would notice much (if any) difference between the quality and performance of the Saros over the Symetre anyway. They are great reels and should last you a long time.


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

midoh39 said:


> I just ordered my symetre  I was seriously thinking about ordering a saros, but I would've had to wait till next pay day lol


You made the right choice. Hell of a reel for the money. Every Shimano I owned was great. I even bought the symetre 4000 for no reason lol


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

It's a thing of beauty! I'm excited to use this hopefully on erie next week


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

That's a nice lookin setup


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I took it out for a test run today, and I must say I'm very impressed. It is silent when casting and it's super smooth. Unfortunately no bass wanted to play during my 30 minute trip but I will definitely be replacing another reel here soon with a 3000 model


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Glad you like your reel. It's hard not to. One of the things I really like about the Symetre's and other Shimano reels are their drags. Once you get into a fish that battles with you I think you will agree. They are very smooth.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Shimano!! Just bought a President and so far I like it, bought it on sale for $ 49.00 so not loosing much if something goes wrong. I wanted the Sahara but all they had were the larger size.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Pfluegers are proven JUNK! If you have done any type of search on OGF you will see alot of negative feedback.
Of course there are those that stand by them, but anyone that fishes hard will wear them out with the quikness.

I use mainly all SHIMANO Stradics but am suprised no one had mentioned the LEWS Speed Spool. 
Very nice reel for 50$
I have a few of the 100a and 200a's and they are built like indestructable tanks!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

CPK said:


> Abu revo if it's me..


Revo!!!! I want the revo


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Revo!!!! I want the revo


Just grabbed another one last week. I have two revo s40's now to go with my two orra's.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

midoh39 said:


> I recently had a Phlueger President kick the bucket, this is the second one that I have actually had break on me. So, I am wanting to upgrade a little bit, nothing too expensive but I am willing to pay 100-120 for a new reel. Any suggestions for a solid spinning reel? I will mainly be using it on my all around rod for bass, walleye (casting on Erie) and saugeye. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


I settled on a Quantum TE 10 PTIB which unfortunately has been discontinued. (I have a total of 6) 4 are NIB. No problems and its an incredible reel. A friend recently broke (crashed it on some rocks) an arm lever 8 bucks with shipping fast delivery and easy fix. When I ordered the part, I thought I might grab a spare handle but the price almost matched what I paid for the reels.

I do like the smoke PT speed freak which fits your budget. Also think the Shimano Stradic is a very good choice.

Almost every reel in your price range is gonna be a good one. Go shopping, try the different reels in your price range and see what feels best to you, Then get online and compare prices. I try to support local retailers but refuse to pay 50% or more mark up, Sometimes they have deals and other times they dont, Good luck with your search, You will need a bit larger reel than I like but different sizes in the models are about the same other than weight and line capacity,


----------



## EcoAngler (Mar 31, 2011)

Shimano, Quantum, Pflueger.. Ps Stradics are disappointing. Only Shimano that's been a disappointment.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

EcoAngler said:


> Shimano, Quantum, Pflueger.. Ps Stradics are disappointing. Only Shimano that's been a disappointment.


Wow,I'd bet money you're in the minority with that statement!!!!!


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I just picked up a Abu Garcia Ora, I did my research and all the reviews that I have seen for the newer models have been very good. I just didn't have enough to get another symetre (poor college kid) lol


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

midoh39 said:


> I just picked up a Abu Garcia Ora, I did my research and all the reviews that I have seen for the newer models have been very good. I just didn't have enough to get another symetre (poor college kid) lol


Nice. Let us know how you like it. I've been considering an Orra myself. Did you get an S2 or an SX? Those have the hybrid drag on them?


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I've used it twice just to break it in some and for the price (so far at least) it has been very good. I'm going to throw some braid on it here soon but it was casting mono very well.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Don't own a Stradic but have casted them. Those that can afford them, love 'em.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Don't own a Stradic but have casted them. Those that can afford them, love 'em.


If you can find them, the older MFGa is the best Stradic made IMO. I've owned 5 different models and they are the cream of the crop.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

All Eyes said:


> If you can find them, the older MFGa is the best Stradic made IMO. I've owned 5 different models and they are the cream of the crop.


Is the magnesium (mg) noticeably lighter than the standard Stradic?


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

lots of good reviews of Shimano here. I am looking for a spinning reel, too. My concern is the reel's ability to hold up to pressure from constant retrieving big, deep diving, hard-pulling cranks that I like to throw from shore and piers - like RR 800s and deep bandits. I find I can get 1-2 seasons out of some reels, and actually do better with fewer ball bearings. What do you guys think I should consider? Thinking $150 if it will last me 5 years, but if it will only last two, I can just keep buying $30-$60 reels and cranking up 'til they die...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Is the magnesium (mg) noticeably lighter than the standard Stradic?


IMO- The difference in weight is very minimal and a non factor. They just have a friction free, tight smoothness about them that is hard to notice until used side by side with my other Stradics. Very subtle difference but notable. All of them are excellent reels, but the old pearl white colored FH models and the MGFa's are the best. They seem to be a slightly better overall build quality than the newer models. You can find them on E-Bay new in the box from reputable dealers, but they are hard to come by and still demand a higher value than most older reels.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

heron153 said:


> lots of good reviews of Shimano here. I am looking for a spinning reel, too. My concern is the reel's ability to hold up to pressure from constant retrieving big, deep diving, hard-pulling cranks that I like to throw from shore and piers - like RR 800s and deep bandits. I find I can get 1-2 seasons out of some reels, and actually do better with fewer ball bearings. What do you guys think I should consider? Thinking $150 if it will last me 5 years, but if it will only last two, I can just keep buying $30-$60 reels and cranking up 'til they die...


The Symetre and Stradic can both take some abuse and perform like new for many years with proper maintenance. I have some that are 20 plus years old and still going strong. There are potential lemons with any product you buy, but it's hard to beat the Shimano line for durability starting with the Symetre on up.


----------



## bassfishn (Jun 18, 2014)

send your bad reel back to Pflueger, if they can't fix it they will offer the next upgrade at a discount.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

All Eyes said:


> The Symetre and Stradic can both take some abuse and perform like new for many years with proper maintenance. I have some that are 20 plus years old and still going strong. There are potential lemons with any product you buy, but it's hard to beat the Shimano line for durability starting with the Symetre on up.


thanks for the advice


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Quantum Exo and smoke. Little on the high end price wise, but you can't destroy them. And I as a year round angler, beat the sh!t out of my equipment, and they perform even better than the day I purchased them. Just my two cents


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

heron153 said:


> thanks for the advice


Don't get me wrong, I'm no expert by any means. Just sharing my personal experience with them. After many years of using Shimano's from the old MarkII line of the early 80's to the present ones up to a Sustain, I've developed a biased opinion of them. To me personally, the sane approach of not breaking the bank and still getting a quality reel falls somewhere around the Symetre. There isn't enough of a difference to start nagging you that you didn't spend the extra cash on a more expensive one. I've never used a Saros, so have no comment about them.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I love my shimano rod. Not sure if that would indicate anything about their reels, but I am definitely considering Shimano after reading the posts in this thread.


----------



## bucket butt (Jan 26, 2012)

Stradivariu



Stradics are all I use love em


----------



## Panfish_Hunter (Jan 12, 2016)

How did the Pfluegers crap out ive had my president for 6 years now. I am nuts about maintenance though. Im in the market for another spinning reel and was going to with the supreme but....


----------

